
"OpenVizsla" Open Source USB Protocol Analyzer - jamesbritt
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/106623684/openvizsla-open-source-usb-protocol-analyzer
======
deutronium
Sounds a really interesting idea.

They say "Software-based analyzers are available, but only useful in certain
limited applications.", could someone explain this in more detail?

Wouldn't examining the USB packets on a computer, give you the same
information?

\--

Slightly off-topic, but if you want to analyse signals like RS232, SPI etc.
this is really nice:

[http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/open-workbench-logic-
sniffe...](http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/open-workbench-logic-
sniffer-p-612.html?cPath=61_68)

~~~
angusgr
_Software-based analyzers [...] could someone explain this in more detail?_

If you have the device working in Linux, then you can capture USB as it runs
via Wireshark or other tools.

If you have the device working in Windows, I've used 'usbsnoop' and I think
may be are other newer free software sniffers.

If the device is plugged into proprietary hardware or a locked-down computer
(ie Kinect, or I have a Telstra T-Hub on my desk with a USB DECT transceiver
soldered to its main board), then you need a hardware analyser. There may be
other scenarios where software capturing doesn't work too well either, I've
only done a tiny amount of it.

 _Wouldn't examining the USB packets on a computer, give you the same
information?_

AFAIK, even with a hardware sniffer you still do most of the actual analysis
on the computer. The hardware device is just to sniff the raw data, and it
normally has a second USB port to send it to your computer for analysis.

~~~
daeken
Hardware USB analyzers are also essential when you're diagnosing problems with
the USB stack itself.

------
Pahalial
Timing is everything.

Before the Kinect hack launched countless discussion threads into a breakdown
of USB sniffing and the like, I'm sure this project would never even have hit
its goal.

------
rbanffy
I had a vizsla when I was a kid. Very good dog.

~~~
cagey
We've had ours for almost 4 years. The only dog I've ever owned, and he's a
wonderful family companion. Very high pride of ownership: if (god forbid) we
lost him, I would want another vizsla.

~~~
entropie
Have still one, called Void. 4 years old now. And a Belgian Shepard.

